
The new Python Packaging site is live - orf
https://pypi.python.org/
======
orf
There are some teething issues, you can follow along here:
[https://status.python.org/incidents/1y1f44q6srh2](https://status.python.org/incidents/1y1f44q6srh2)
and on #pypa-dev @ freenode

------
piquadrat
To everyone involved in getting this over the finish line: awesome work!

I've been using pypi.org for a few months now, and it's such a huge step
forward from the old PyPI.

